# Neues AB-Magazin 3/2004 ist da!



## Laksos (2. März 2004)

Da auf der AB- Eingangsseite leider nicht (mehr?) auf die monatliche Neuerscheinung hingewiesen wird, hier sicherheitshalber noch mal ganz deutlich für Alle:

Die neue Märzausgabe 2004 der "Anglerpraxis", also unseres Anglerboardmagazins, ist da! 

Damit es auch ja keiner übersieht!  
Einfach oben in der Kopfzeile "Magazin" anklicken! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

Moin Norbert, den Link auf der Startseite habe ich gesetzt, die Ankündigung hier auf der Indexseite im Forum muss Dok machen (da habe ich keinen Zugriff, weil ich computermässig zu dusslig bin unds alle Angst haben dass ichwas zerschiesse).
Die bisher ausführlich gehaltete Inhaltsangabe mit Links zu allen Artikeln ist schlichtweg zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## Laksos (2. März 2004)

Super, jetzt isses ja frontal auf der AB-Startseite! :z 

War auch nicht irgenwie quer gemeint. Ich denke halt, man kann die Anglerpraxis, und vor allem ganz wichtig gerade immer den Tag der Neuerscheinung, nur nicht oft genug erwähnen, woll?! :m 

Die bisherige ausführliche Inhaltsangabe wäre vielleicht sowieso zu umfangreich gewesen und muß auf keinen Fall sein, aber so, wie es jetzt "vorne" ist, isses doch supergut! 

Dankeschööön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

Man macht was man kann)
Auserdem haste recht:
Ein kostenloses Magazin von Anglern für Angler sollte man oft genug erwähnen)
Woll!


----------

